# Ford 3000 thermostat Question



## browndd1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone know which end of the thermostat goes into the intake manifold? If you put it in backwards will it cause the motor to overheat or does it matter? What are the advantages of the 
different degree thermostats on a gas tractor if any at all?
Thanks


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

It does make a dif which way it goes in. The heavery side, the side with the bi-metal plug looking thing goes towards the motor.

I dont remember the explaination of the different reasons for the temp ranges, I think mine is a 185 deg.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, and welcome aboard !!


----------

